# Deer hoof handle knife



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2011)

I took my son hunting the week after C-mas.  The buck I have been chasing for 3 years stepped out and he got him.  It was a great hunt and I am  proud for him.  I am getting the deer mounted for him.

Since I have been looking at these tracks for so long, I wanted to do something with the legs.  I decided I would make a deer leg knife.  

Problem is:  I NEED A BIGGER KNIFE!

I was originally going to skin the leg, tan it and mount it on a form.  As you can see the leg is almost double the size of the WASCO leg form.  So, I will use the whole leg without the form.

To preserve the leg, I first cleaned out all marrow with pipe cleaners and rubbing alcohol until clean.  Then the leg  was soaked in 91% rubbing alcohol for 2 hrs.  It was wiped clean of all dirt and tarsal drippings and dried for a few hours.  Then it was soaked for 12 hrs in white vinegar. 

Problem is the blade I was going to use is WAY too small.  So I have one being made by these folks: http://www.alabamadamascussteel.com/servlet/Detail?no=12

It is very similar to the one in the pic, but 7-1/4" long and a bit wider.  They are also shipping a damascus chunk I will grind down to fit the knife for a finger guard.  It should be here next week and I will post pics when it gets in.

Problem is, I can not decide on what to use as a bolster: between the deer leg and the finger guard.  I can use a 1-5/8" copper cap.  Only thing is, I think that looks too "redneck."   Any ideas here would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Pics below just show the deer leg and the blade I was going to use.

I will also have to figure out what type of sheath I want to do as well...


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that will be a nice knife!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 22, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Well that will be a nice knife!



I am looking forward to seeing the new blade.  The foot is still drying and coming along good.


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 22, 2011)

I would use artifical sniew to wrap around the foot and knife. thats one big foot .


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2011)

After looking at this I'm thinking the sheath should be made out of the foot.


----------



## sramagesr (Feb 17, 2011)

get you a knapped blade for it would look good on it


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 17, 2011)

sramagesr said:


> get you a knapped blade for it would look good on it



I have settled on Damascus.  But I still have 3 legs left


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 17, 2011)

How is that new knife coming along??


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 17, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> How is that new knife coming along??



I sent the measurements and design.  Just waiting on him to get the time to make it.  I HOPE to have it in the next couple weeks.  I have a preserved leg  ready to go


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

that will make a great souvenier of the hunt.


----------

